# Neue Fische fressen nicht



## G12345W (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinende,

ich habe am Freitag ( 11.06.08 ) neue Fische eingesetzt.
5 Koi sowie 11 Goldorfen.
Bis zum heutigen Tag halten sie sich nur an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches auf und gehen auch nicht an das Futter.

Ist das normal bei neuen Fischen ?


----------



## PyroMicha (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Fische fressen nicht*

Unsere drei neuen waren auch so "scheu".
Jetzt, nach gut 1 1/2 Monate, trauen die neuen sich allmählich an das Futter zu gehen.
Wenn auch immer noch recht vorsichtig...
Ich würde einfach abwarten...


----------



## G12345W (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Fische fressen nicht*

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für die Info, dann wart ich halt noch ein bischen.
Verhungern werden sie ja wohl nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Fische fressen nicht*

Ich denke mal, die holen sich ihr Futter schon, aber immer dann wenn du nicht da bist  
Das legt sich mit der Zeit


----------



## Suse (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Fische fressen nicht*

Hi,
nur mal so zur Beruhigung:
Eines unserer Koibabys, eingesetzt am 3. Mai 2008, ist heute, gerade eben, 
zum ersten Mal aus seinem Versteck gekommen und hat sich mit den großen Jungs um das Futter gebalgt.
Du siehst, da muß man mal fast 2,5 Monate warten.
Da wir die erste Zeit nicht einmal wußten, wo die sich aufhalten, 
konnten wir ihnen nicht einmal direkt Futter zukommen lassen.
Die finden sogar genug um zu wachsen, ca. 5 cm hat zumindest der eine
(der dann wohl am verfressensten ist) zugelegt.
Und die Großen lassen hier keinen Krümel übrig, alles was sie bekommen, ist in ca. 45 Sec. weg !


----------



## robsig12 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Fische fressen nicht*



			
				G12345W schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Forengemeinende,
> 
> ich habe am Freitag ( 11.06.08 ) neue Fische eingesetzt.
> 5 Koi sowie 11 Goldorfen.
> ...



Kannst ja evtl. etwas Sinkfutter füttern. Ist zwar wegen dem Fett nicht so gut für die Koi, aber für einen kurzen Zeitraum geht das schon. Ausserdem sinkt das Futter von Dir ja auch nach einer Zeit zu Boden, und die Fische werden es da aufnehmen. 

Ich habe selbst Goldorfen, die angeblich nur Fressen von der Oberfläche aufnehmen (wegen der Kieferform), die aber so gefrässig sind, und den Boden nach dem Sinkfutter abgrasen. Da bleibt nichts mehr übrig!


----------



## Andrea1104 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Fische fressen nicht*

Ich habe zwar "nur" Goldfische, aber als ich die letztes Jahr im Oktober bekommen hatte, fraßen die auch nicht, wenn ich auch nur in er Nähe war. Die ersten Tage hatten die sich überhaupt nicht blicken lassen.

Jetzt kommen sie schon angeschwommen, wenn sie  mich sehen, und fressen in aller Ruhe, auch wenn ich direkt am Teich stehe.

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## wilubec (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Fische fressen nicht*

Hallo, ich habe mir vor ca. 3 Wochen einen neuen Koi gekauft. Er hatte ein etwas anderes Fressverhalten als die bereits im Teich befindlichen Fische. Er frass "schmatzend" als wenn es gleich nichts mehr gäbe. Dann ruhte er am Boden. Mittlerweile frisst er gar nicht mehr, sondert sich ab, und verkriecht sich im __ Schilf. Kann mir jemand sagen, was mit dem Fisch sein kann.


----------



## G12345W (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Fische fressen nicht*

Hallo und guten Abend an alle die mir bisher mit Ihren Tipps zu "Seite standen"

Vielen Dank für euere Infos und Ratschläge


----------

